# Another room box from my honey



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

My wife finished the second in her series of Victorian storefront room boxes:
http://www.inpayne.com/dollhouse/room027.html

It's of course in dollhouse scale, 1/12. Everything is made from scratch. She used period catalogs and illustrations as guides for making the hats.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Tell Mary she's done another superb job. These rooms of hers are so realistic I almost expect to see real people in them. :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## gunn (Sep 30, 2002)

fantastic job


----------



## 69Stang (Sep 9, 2004)

WOW , what a great idea, nice work.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Still amazing! Another great room. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Mary's buildings are super, I like the idea of a separate box with all the detail to slide inside of a shell of the building, what a great idea, that could be used in other scales to completely detail the interior of buildings, she sure is dedicated to these fantastic models, thanks for sharing. Karl


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Really detailed, another excellent build from the House of Payne. Kudos to Mary!!!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Wow. Stunning.

Say ... how would Cap's Dave Bowman look in there?


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Beautiful work!!!


----------



## smoke14 (Aug 16, 2009)

superb workmanship!! :thumbsup:

My old friend Miss Donna used to say "If it's not a question about hats or pins, I can't be bothered" 

Nice work!


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

Top notch detailing.


----------



## VWPowered (Dec 31, 2009)

wow that's great that


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

John, I'm looking for a 4" x 2" x 1" working hanging Tiffany pool room light for a diorama, I've searched the Internet and haven't found anything that comes close, any suggestions of where to look? thanks. Karl


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Wow, that's amazing! Her attention to detail is something else!


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Vry,very nice!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Sweet!


----------

